# what type of p226 is this?



## blazin9mm (Dec 7, 2013)

Looking to buy the 9mm p226 the seller is an older lady an doesnt know much about it. I know its a SIG saucer p226 but what design is it any info would help here's the linkhttp://www.armslist.com/posts/2412214/baltimore-maryland-handguns-for-sale--sig-sauer-p226-9mm


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Link not working for me.


----------



## Bugleboy (Aug 22, 2012)

Try this.

ARMSLIST - For Sale: Sig Sauer P226 9mm


----------



## blazin9mm (Dec 7, 2013)

Any ideas


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Looks like a standard P226 from Sig... that price has me baffled as Armslist is not an auction site as far as I know. Looks well used, but $1 asking price is strange. Sigs are tanks abd hold up very well to heavy use and the elements.


----------



## blazin9mm (Dec 7, 2013)

She wants $250 for it an a 12ga shotgun that has a muzzle break I thought it was a deal how much do sig p226s go for usually an y'all think $250 is good for it an shotgun


----------



## blazin9mm (Dec 7, 2013)

I bought em earlier today after the post


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

You did good if they function properly. A new Sig P226 is gonna run $700-$800 for a base model (new) and the average 12 guage is like $250-$320 (new).... unless it's an upgraded model. 

I think $250 is good just for the Sig alone.


----------



## blazin9mm (Dec 7, 2013)

Awesome yeah the 12 ga is a JC Higgins pump an come to find out the SIG was in storage extremely dirty cleaned her home she looks great thanks again tap for the info


----------

